# auto play mp3 song in webpage



## skyhigh007 (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi

How do you add a mp3 song to a web page and the song plays automatically when it loads?


----------



## blkrdr59 (Apr 27, 2009)

go to http://www.javascriptfreecode.com/ they have a bunch of cool things you can do... but as for your problem go to...

http://www.htmlcodetutorial.com/sounds/sounds_famsupp_18.html

Hope I helped.


----------



## skyhigh007 (Jun 17, 2004)

I have to convert mp3 file to mid file ?


----------

